# Hmm...



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 10, 2007)

it took me forever to understand and switch to pochmann's older 3x3 method for blindsolving, my only method being the one from pjkcubed.com

now that i've finally learned it [and can do it with ease with the aid of vision] i cannot seem to complete a solve. not even remotely close, the cube has been entirely scrambled on all my attempts.

i think this has to do with my method of memorizing, as i found pochmann's method difficult. and perhaps my setup moves, but i dont see how anyone could mess up a setup move.


----------



## malcolm (Dec 10, 2007)

Take care with undoing setup moves, it is easy to forget, cube rotations, and piece orientation


----------



## Marcell (Dec 10, 2007)

ask someone (a cuber, if possible) to watch you as you're solving the cube blindfolded so that he or she can immediately tell you when you made a mistake and you can find out what did you do wrong.
alternatively, you can use a video recorder and watch your solve yourself.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 10, 2007)

You would need someone that knows how blindfolded solving works, especially when you use a "orient-first" method.


----------



## pjk (Dec 10, 2007)

Take a video, and post it here, and I can help you review it.


----------



## Pedro (Dec 11, 2007)

pjk said:


> Take a video, and post it here, and I can help you review it.



yep, good idea


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 11, 2007)

hm... alright, maybe i'll do that, my solves aren't getting any closer, haha


----------

